# broadcom-sta and new kernels

## codifies

I've previously had a machine with a wifi card thats in the kernel tree - which is nice everything just works automagically(tm)

I'm a little concerned as my new machine has no ethernet and an out of tree wireless card...

So what's gonna happen when it comes time to compile a new kernel ?

do I have to re-emerge broadcom-sta after eselect-ing the new kernel ? or does this just happen automatically?

I have an intel card I can drop in - but it doesn't look like there are standard mounting posts.... https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/GBE3TwmkmSQAeVyc.medium

----------

## charles17

See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

----------

## codifies

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

  did you even read my post ? (properly)

I see nothing there about how a NEW kernel is handled...

----------

## charles17

 *codifies wrote:*   

> I see nothing there about how a NEW kernel is handled...

 

It's the same as you did with your present kernel.  If something needs to be installed into the kernel, then /usr/src/linux -> needs to point to the correct kernel.

----------

## codifies

so i do need to re-emerge broadcom-sta after eselect-ing a new kernel ?

the page you pointed me to says nothing about that?

----------

## Yamakuzure

As this is a kernel module, a simple

```
 # emerge @module-rebuild
```

will re-emerge all packages that provide kernel-modules. Just do this after building and installing your new kernel, but before rebooting.

If you use genkernel for everything, I think it will do this automatically for you, though. Just look closely at its output.

----------

## codifies

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> As this is a kernel module, a simple
> 
> ```
>  # emerge @module-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks exactly the help I was looking for.

----------

